# Egg hatching!!!!



## Schwap (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok I have a broody that is laying on one egg and it is starting to hatch. My nest box is about 18 inches off of the bottom of the coop floor, should I move the newly hatched chick into a brooder or let momma handle it? Also should I have food in nest box or will the little fuzz ball find its way to the flocks feeder. Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. I am assuming momma took care of things on her own. How are the babies doing?


----------

